# Carbon riser?



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't but the carbon matrix is a sweet bow and that is made of carbon


----------



## srgwheeler (Jan 9, 2010)

early diamonds before bowtech brought them


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

and pse before that


----------



## Dan Belman (Mar 21, 2007)

*Carbon Riser*

I have two a High Country SSR and a High Country Sidewinder I pull them out for the later season hunting when it gets cold out the carbon riser does not get cold you can hold it all day unlike a conventional bow. also very light.
The new Hoyt is nice but $1600, that a little crazy.


----------



## Diggler302 (Jun 28, 2010)

is there any disadvantages of a carbon riser to an aluminum riser? i dont have any problems with my carbon lite and ive had it since 2004.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

There have been several recurve risers out of carbon, and new ones are coming out all the time. 

Carbon Tech has a new carbon model too.


----------



## jkkfam89 (Oct 8, 2005)

Dan Belman said:


> I have two a High Country SSR and a High Country Sidewinder I pull them out for the later season hunting when it gets cold out the carbon riser does not get cold you can hold it all day unlike a conventional bow. also very light.
> The new Hoyt is nice but $1600, that a little crazy.


CArbon matrix is pricey, but worth it to me. I paid 1200 new for the bow. So it is more but again worth every penny


----------

